# Fill up the car...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Open the door. Let the ducks out in the rain to play.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Lots of questions about that pic...


----------

